# Selling 1 Pound of honey. Size of Jar or weight of honey?



## Sentinel (Feb 2, 2015)

Alright so lets say you sell 1 pound of honey for $5, would you sell 16 ounces of honey for $5 or fill a 16 ounce jar with honey (It would weigh like 22 oz)


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

Honey is sold by weight not volume. A 1 lb jar holds about 12 oz volume if I remember correctly


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

A 32 oz. quart canning jar holds just under 3 lbs. of honey by "weight" filled to the rim. So your 16 oz. pint jar will hold just about 1 1/2 lbs. of honey by weight ... $7.50


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

A pound's a pound the world around.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Hawkster said:


> Honey is sold by weight not volume. A 1 lb jar holds about 12 oz volume if I remember correctly


Not in Northeast AL. 99% of the local honey here is sold by the quart. Weight is completely irrelevant to the customer.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

AL doesn't have label laws?


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

I buy 1lb honey containers and fill them up to the top... they weigh, 1lb. I sell them for $6. 

2lb containers hold.... you guessed it, 2lbs of honey.

I sell a 12oz (weight) bear for $5


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Mike Gillmore said:


> AL doesn't have label laws?


Actually I have no idea. I just know that honey here is typically sold by volume.


----------



## bdouglas (Dec 18, 2014)

Mike Gillmore said:


> AL doesn't have label laws?


I don't think Alabama has a requirement but FDA does.
A food item that is solid, semi-solid, or viscous is required to have net contents labeled by weight.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

A quart of honey is almost exactly 3 pounds. I agree that honey in north Alabama is bought by the quart. Nobody here compares price/weight, it is always price/quart. That does not mean we ignore labeling laws nor does it invalidate them.


----------

